
You Don’t Need a Master Plan – You Just Need to Start - colinprince
https://medium.com/startup-grind/you-dont-need-a-master-plan-you-just-need-to-start-9a3ec0455866#.jbuoh9x2n
======
tomkadwill
I like the advice. Would be great if this post had some more real life
examples to back it up.

------
pedalpete
Dupplicate - discussion is here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12947739](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12947739)

